
Google shutters Google+ social network after WSJ reports a huge security lapse - elsewhen
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-shutters-google-social-network-after-wsj-reports-a-huge-security-lapse-2018-10
======
aeleos
Pretty bad look for google not reporting a security incident, especially one
related to personal information. Google hasn’t had a good track record
recently and this seems to be showing that google has really changed for the
worse. If google is willing to cover up a social media breach, what happens
when my email data is breached?

I don’t know if I can trust google with my data anymore, or anyone for that
matter. As much as my online data is tied to google, it might be time to
remove them as painful as it might be. Anyone else done this or have any
recommendations about getting away from gmail / chrome? I have used chrome and
google/gmail for a long time. I have looked into Firefox previously and the
only thing stopping me is the lack of multiple profiles with each having its
own window, running at the same time. I usually have one personal profile, one
for school and one for work and I would like to keep that setup.

~~~
eridius
Firefox has something called multi-account containers (this is technically an
extension but it's developed by Mozilla) that lets you basically have profiles
but on a per-tab basis instead of a per-window basis. It color-codes the tabs
to let you know which container it's running in, and you can set it up to
always open a given site in a particular container if you want.

Here's the help page if you want more info: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/containers](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/containers)

~~~
mercer
The one feature that would probably make me switch to Firefox again with no
hesitation is if these multi-account containers can also have different
plugins active/inactive.

Without it, it's still cool but not quite as useful for me.

------
palakchokshi
If a tree falls in the forest does it make a sound if no one's around to see
it or hear it fall? That seems to be Google's logic for not disclosing this.

------
mwnivek
WSJ discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169027)

Google blogpost discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243)

------
trixie_
They wanted to shut it off anyways, this is a scapegoat.

------
pravda
Gosh, I like Google+

Am I the only one?

~~~
yebyen
You and my father. I just logged into G+ for the first time in months
(apparently not shuttered quite just yet...)

... and there are about five hundred political posts from him that I'm glad I
didn't see, and six or ten cute bear cubs/cat photo things too. I guess he's
shared privately with me, and they've just been going into a black hole?

------
bsimpson
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243)

~~~
ipsum2
This isn't really a dupe, because the press release by Google hides pertinent
facts.

